# Does anyone have an agent?



## boudoirblonde (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone here have an agent?

Has it been worthwhile for you? Do you get more work, or better jobs?

Also, how did you find your agent? Did you contact them, or did they contact you?

I am asking because I was told you get a lot more work with an agent, but how do I get one?

Thanks!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 16, 2009)

I would like to know this too. I thought it would be a good idea but I have no idea how to find one!


----------



## bad girl glam (Nov 17, 2009)

i would like to know too!  i am starting to work on portfolio now.


----------



## teaberry (Dec 10, 2009)

i'd like to know this too.. boudoir.. if you find out let me know! i am also in perth.. its sorta not all that easy to get jobs in perth though, not compared to the eastern states anyway. they tend to use the same people for editorial and commercial stuff.. 99% of my work is weddings (which is good money) but i'd love to be able to do editorial stuff all the time!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 11, 2009)

you guys should get a copy of Crystal Wrights Guide 

Crystal Wright Live - Books
*THE HAIR MAKEUP & FASHION STYLING CAREER GUIDE*

good luck


----------



## LRMakeup (Dec 12, 2009)

Agents are definitely a good thing to aim for but are _very_ difficult to sign with. Your portfolio needs to be up to par, if not better than the other artists in the agency. Look at the artist's books in agencies such as Jed Root, Celestine, Cloutier, Artists by Timothy Priano etc.. to get an idea of the kind of work you need in your book. Even with a bangin' portfolio, most agencies are not signing much now-a-days. Work is slow within the industry so they need to focus more on getting their roster artists work, rather than signing more artists. 

When signed, the jobs you may get will most likely be higher profile clients but you still need to keep promoting yourself and getting your own jobs. You need to be marketable for them in order for the partnership to work. 

If you feel like your book is on the same level as the other artists, call the agency you are interested in and set up an appointment to talk to a booker and show your portfolio. Agents do not contact you, you practically need to beat down their doors to even been seen. 

Having an agent can help you a lot but you need to be pretty established to even be signed in the first place. They are definitely not a "must have." Many artists choose not to take the agency route and do fine without one. Also, they take 15-20% of your payment. 

Hope this helps!


----------

